# riders eye gps tracking



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

i was watchin fishers atv and they started talking about atvs being stolen and it caught my ear lol... there is a company called riders eye that makes a gps tracking device incase your bike is ever stole! sounds like something to invest in? anyone hear of this
RidersEye


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i wonder how small it is ..it states "discrete" .


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

It says 3" X 2.2" X .625". Looks like a nice idea.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well Brian uses them on all his!...lol  Probably got them for free..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well by gawd if brain fisher has them i've got to go get a dozen .. bwhahahahaha might be a good investment depending on price.. i just have insurance good enough for me ..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> well by gawd if brain fisher has them i've got to go get a dozen .. bwhahahahaha might be a good investment depending on price.. i just have insurance good enough for me ..


Me too I cant stand fishers anymore. There so much BS on him sell stuff then there is ridding footage.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i figured yall were riding buddies since he's from your kneck of the woods .. pow !!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont like him either, but I sure wish I had his job! Though, the show would be MUCH better if it was MIMB TV


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

That thing seems great. I called my insurance company (Progressive) and asked if I would get a discount on my insurance if I bought it and they said no. They said LoJack on cars and motorcycles will get you a discount but they dont offer anything on ATVs though. Makes sense. My 900 costs way less to replace than your average motorcycle and nobody steals ATVs. :34: 

Fisher...He's a big headed douche but I watch his show. Its funny to see some of the stupid things he does. He had a brand new stock Outty 1000 at Mud Creek and was running it down the high line. Water up to the seat, he is stuck, hammering on it back and forth for a long time before he finally swamped it. That same show he was standing by the road and a guy flipped his 900 over right in front of him and Brian just stood there and laughed. WTF? Get your butt over there and check on the guy and his passenger before you laugh at him!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea he def is a douche pickle you can just tell..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> the show would be MUCH better if it was MIMB TV


Not if Fisher was still the host ...there is something about him that just irritates me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well obviously if it was MIMB TV he would be fired.......... I thought that went w/o saying lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> i figured yall were riding buddies since he's from your kneck of the woods .. pow !!! lol


Haha he is one of those fancy riders got to have all the ridding gear and so on. I like my shorts t shirt lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Well obviously if it was MIMB TV he would be fired.......... I thought that went w/o saying lol


Theres a thought p start a show mimb tv show we could all send in footage. 

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------

